# Gnome sauber deinstallieren [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten Tag allesamt,

ich möchte gerne mein Gnome deinstallieren, aber sauber, ohne etwas zu zerstören oder aber auch überzulassen.

Ich habe selbst schon einmal erfolgreich ein KDE sauber deinstalliert

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3262750-highlight-.html#3262750

Und stecke da nun in einer mutmasslichen Zwickmühle.

Ich habe zunächst ein Gnome-Light installiert (2.12) und anschliessend ein "Vollgnome" (2.14) oben drüber.

Wenn ich nun meinen Befehl (abgewandelt) erstellen möchte, habe ich zwei Ziele

```
emerge --unmerge -aC /var/db/pkg/gnome-base/
```

 und

```
emerge --unmerge -aC /var/db/pkg/gnome-extra
```

da hab ich natürlich etwas Bammel, etwas unwiederbringlich zu zerstören.

Muss ich die beiden Pakete deinstallieren?

In einem anderen Posting fand ich gar einen noch einfacheren Eintrag

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214318-highlight-gnome+sauber+deinstallieren.html

Wenn ich diesen Befehl verwende, möchte er aber nur ein einziges Paket unmergen, das kann doch nicht richtig sein oder?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Wed Sep 13, 2006 2:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

qlist -I |grep gnome 

aus gentoolkit zeigt dir alle gnome Dateien an.

for i in `qlist -CI |/bin/grep gnome ` ; do equery d $i;done

Damit siehst du, welche Programme von den Gnome Paketen abhängen.

Ansonsten:

qickpkg `qlist -I |grep gnome ` damit baust du alle binärPakete...

Wenn du dann was brauchst, musst du es nicht mehr kompilieren.

Sieht dann so aus:

emerge -C `qlist -I |grep gnome `

revdep-rebuild -p

und dann nen normales emerge world -puvn

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> qlist -I |grep gnome 
> 
> aus gentoolkit zeigt dir alle gnome Dateien an.
> 
> for i in `qlist -CI |/bin/grep gnome ` ; do equery d $i;done
> ...

 

Würde eher nen emerge -uDNv world empfehlen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> qlist -I |grep gnome 
> 
> aus gentoolkit zeigt dir alle gnome Dateien an.
> 
> for i in `qlist -CI |/bin/grep gnome ` ; do equery d $i;done
> ...

 

Äh, ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein, aber diese Hiroglyphen die Du da schreibst (oben) geben auch

tatsächlich was aus? So diese Hochkommas und so?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   qlist -I |grep gnome 
> 
> aus gentoolkit zeigt dir alle gnome Dateien an.
> 
> for i in `qlist -CI |/bin/grep gnome ` ; do equery d $i;done
> ...

 

Klar, warum sollten sie nicht?

Dachte, dass ich es gut erklärt hätte.

 *Quote:*   

> Würde eher nen emerge -uDNv world empfehlen.

 

Mein Fehler, hab nen Skript, das das erledigt, und dachte, ich könnte es noch aus der Erinnerung schreiben...  :Embarassed: 

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, tut mir leid, auch wenn ich schon n Batzen Beiträge vorweisen kann,

übersteigt das noch meine Kompetenzen.

Ich werde mich mal versuchen da durch zu frickeln.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Sehr interessant, obwohl ich gentoolkit drauf habe, ist ihm der Befehl qlist vollkommen fremd ?

----------

## franzf

Schau mal hier

Danach schauen mit emerge -uDNpvt world was sonst noch an Gnome-Zeugs enthalten ist (mit der Option -t ist es ein leichtes die schuldigen Pakete zu finden), unmergen, wiederholen bis kein Gnome mehr als Abhängigkeit mitkommt  :Wink: 

So war ich erfolgreich

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Sehr interessant, obwohl ich gentoolkit drauf habe, ist ihm der Befehl qlist vollkommen fremd ?

 

Ist doch aus: app-portage/portage-utils

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Schau mal hier
> 
> Danach schauen mit emerge -uDNpvt world was sonst noch an Gnome-Zeugs enthalten ist (mit der Option -t ist es ein leichtes die schuldigen Pakete zu finden), unmergen, wiederholen bis kein Gnome mehr als Abhängigkeit mitkommt 
> 
> So war ich erfolgreich
> ...

 

Klingt sehr einfach.

Ich habe leider noch nie ein Skript angelegt (Nicht hauen).

Geschieht das einfach mit

```
nano -w <meinwunschname>
```

in der Konsole?

Oder muss ich irgendein Tool dafür herziehen?

----------

## Alexi-5000

Nanu, ich habe es hinbekommen ein Script zu schreiben und auszuführen.

Das unmerge Script läuft gerade durch, so weit, so gut...

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, Gnome ist tatsächlich vom Script soweit vom System entfernt. Wenn ich allerdings Deinem Hinweis folge:

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild -p
> 
> Tobi

 

Dann will er den ganzen Kladeradatsch aber wieder draufpacken.

Ich müsste doch nun eigentlich nur noch Gnome aus meinem World File rausbekommen oder?

Alexi-5000

----------

## firefly

sicher, das du nich doch noch ein paket drauf hast, welches gnome als abhängigkeit hat?

das kannst du per 

```
emerge -pt world
```

 herausfinden

----------

## Alexi-5000

H, da sind noch ein paar Pakete, wo ich aber nicht erkennen kann, ob die zu Gnome gehören

und welche Abhängikeiten diese Pakete wiederum haben

```
kai@tux ~ $ emerge -pt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-cdr/k9copy x11-base/xgl x11-wm/compiz

... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 [1.2.4]

[ebuild     UD]  media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 [0.5.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2]

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2 [6.5.1_rc2-r20060831]

```

Soll ich die paar nun einfach händisch unmergen?

Alexi-5000

----------

## franzf

Die "böse" (da nicht ganz ungefährliche) Variante wäre ein

```
emerge --depclean
```

Allerdings hast du auch hier Probleme wenn du ein Gnome-App mal von Hand gemerged hast (also nicht als dep), so dass es im Worldfile steht.

Beispiel: goffice

```
# emerge goffice // zieht u.A. gnumeric mit

# emerge gnumeric

# emerge -C goffice

# emerge --depclean
```

-> wird gnumeric NICHT deinstallieren.

goffice ist übrigens ein Kandidat für ein Gnome-App, welches nicht von dem Script erfasst wird. Hier muss dann mittels 

```
emerge -uDNpvt world
```

 selbst nachgeschaut werden.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Solltest du auf ein Programm stoßen welches noch Gnome haben will, prüf BITTE mit equery d <Paket> nach, ob sonst noch ein App das braucht. Wenn du da was wichtiges siehst -> nicht sofort unmergen, USE-Flags usw. prüfen, um Gnome als Abhängigkeit zu beseitigen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die "böse" (da nicht ganz ungefährliche) Variante wäre ein
> 
> ```
> emerge --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Aha, interessanterweise gibt mir der Befehl

```
 emerge -uDNpvt world
```

nun folgendes aus

```
kai@tux ~ $ sudo emerge -uDNpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libwnck-2.13.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Daniel Gryniewicz <dang@gentoo.org> (06 Sep 2006)

# GNOME 2.16 mask for testing

- x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-editors/gedit

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Die Gnome Use Flags habe ich auch beseitigt, trotzdem kommt da noch sowas.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aha, interessanterweise gibt mir der Befehl
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann unmaske mal das Programm, so dass du dann am Ende eine Tree Liste hast, die dir sagt, welches Paket überhaupt Gnome haben will.

Das haust du dann runter, und schluss ist mit Gnome  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, bin wieder da.

Ich habe mal das Paket mal demaskiert und den Befehl 

```
emerge -uDNpvt world
```

ausgeführt und nun schaut, was dabei rauskommt

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-cdr/k9copy x11-base/xgl x11-wm/compiz

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.3  USE="eds* gnome* gtk kde pam xml -binfilter -cairo -debug -firefox -java -ldap -mono -odk" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -th -tn -tr -ts -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 203,676 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal* kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" 8,633 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode gnome* -debug -pccts" 1,687 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 314 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 314 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.12.2  USE="-debug" 244 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.12.0  USE="-debug -doc" 344 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2  USE="X gtk* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -dvdread -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid" 2,297 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.5  USE="gnome* ipv6 -debug -java -mozdevelop -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -ar -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 34,722 kB

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-2.2.0  USE="svg*" 1,986 kB

[ebuild   Rf  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2  USE="X alsa -browserplugin* -doc -examples -jce -mozilla* -nsplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11  USE="nls -static (-build%)" 220 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.2  USE="arts ssl xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -sametime -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3 [1.0-r2] 22 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="eds* nls perl spell -cjk -debug -gnutls -nas -silc -tcl -tk" 5,979 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1  USE="X gtk* jpeg png vorbis -dv -ieee1394 -mmx" 747 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/gentoo-0.11.55  USE="gnome* nls -fam" 1,362 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.2-r4  USE="arts crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r2  USE="gtk* ncurses qt3" 389 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.12  USE="jpeg png python svg* -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gimpprint* -gtkhtml -hardened -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf" 12,573 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3  USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static (-floppyboot%)" 1,402 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/gedit-2.14.3  USE="python spell -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0  USE="X -debug" 393 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.14.2  USE="ipv6 mad ogg vorbis -debug" 2,856 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.4  USE="-debug -doc -gtkhtml" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 631 kB

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 769 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 303 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.1  USE="X gdbm -debug -static" 646 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2  USE="eds -debug -doc" 2,510 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp" 7,011 kB

[nomerge      ]     net-libs/libsoup-2.2.94  USE="ssl -debug -doc -static"

[nomerge      ]      net-libs/gnutls-1.2.10  USE="crypt zlib -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2  USE="nls (-build%)" 2,256 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 449 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -debug -static" 663 kB

[nomerge      ]   media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1  USE="dvd gnome mad mpeg ogg vorbis xine xv -a52 -dbus -debug -firefox -flac -lirc -nsplugin -nvtv -theora"

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 3,962 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4  USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 406 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.0  USE="gnome -bzip2 -debug -doc -static" 513 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/eel-2.14.1  USE="X -debug" 624 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 398 kB

[ebuild   R   ]    media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd gnome ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl vorbis xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -modplug -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia* -i810* -via*" 6,328 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 1,159 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 2,878 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,847 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 386 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 872 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 971 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" 1,773 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,851 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,354 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/orbit-2.14.0  USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 426 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 597 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.15.1-r1  USE="gnome* imlib kde nls truetype -disableslit -disabletoolbar -xinerama" 669 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.10  USE="gdbm gtk python qt3 -bookmarks -dbus* -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono" 859 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="opengl -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  USE="gtk svg* -numeric" 458 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6  317 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/libsvg-0.1.2  254 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="arts hal* samba* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 23,037 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-emulation/e-uae-0.8.28-r1 [0.8.29_pre20060812] USE="X alsa gtk ncurses oss sdl -capslib -dga -sdl-sound" 1,121 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vice-1.17  USE="X arts gnome* nls readline sdl -Xaw3d -esd -ffmpeg" 4,309 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  USE="kde nls -doc -esd" 2,807 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17-r1  1,040 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11 [1.2.8-r1] USE="X alsa arts opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama (-pic%)" 2,730 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="arts encode mp3 vorbis -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  media-sound/lame-3.96.1  USE="gtk* -debug" 1,226 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.24  USE="gnome* jpeg nls opengl pam -insecure-savers -kerberos -krb4 -new-login -offensive -xinerama" 4,821 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  USE="-debug -doc" 310 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.2  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -pertty% -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,101 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]   virtual/ghostscript-0

[ebuild   R   ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk* -cjk -emacs -jpeg2k" 20,584 kB

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]      x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 [1.2.4] USE="X png -doc -glitz* (-directfb%) (-pdf%) (-svg%)" 1,441 kB

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1  USE="dlloader"

[nomerge      ]    virtual/x11-7.0-r2  USE="dri"

[ebuild   R   ]     x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* nv* nvidia* vesa* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]      x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]       x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild     UD]        media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2 [6.5.1_rc2-r20060831] USE="motif -debug -doc -hardened (-nptl%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 2,844 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]        media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[nomerge      ]         x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]          x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r2 [1.2.0-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 577 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-215  USE="truetype -Xaw3d -toolbar -unicode"

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]      sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python (-build%)" 543 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 40,552 kB

[nomerge      ]     sys-fs/udev-087-r1  USE="(-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7  USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode"

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 100 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="cups pam python readline xml -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild   R   ]   net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam samba ssl -gnutls -slp*" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8c  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test"

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid"

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads"

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X" 2,835 kB

Total size of downloads: 456,437 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl
```

?

----------

## franzf

1) gimp ist ein Gnome-based-app. Deshalb brauchst du gewisse gnome-libs, jedoch keinen umfassenden Gnome-Desktop.

2) Steht noch ein App (openoffice?) mit USE="gnome" in package.use?

Schau bitte alle Einträge in package.use durch! Setze die Use-Flags -gnome -eds  (eds=evolution-data-server, braucht auch g.-libs) überall da wo diese jetzt ohne "-" stehen (auch global in make.conf).

Dann schau nochmal mit emerge -uDNpvt world nach obs jetzt passt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 1) gimp ist ein Gnome-based-app. Deshalb brauchst du gewisse gnome-libs, jedoch keinen umfassenden Gnome-Desktop.
> 
> 2) Steht noch ein App (openoffice?) mit USE="gnome" in package.use?
> 
> Schau bitte alle Einträge in package.use durch! Setze die Use-Flags -gnome -eds  (eds=evolution-data-server, braucht auch g.-libs) überall da wo diese jetzt ohne "-" stehen (auch global in make.conf).
> ...

 

Ist eigentlich alles sauber package.use und make.conf sind "gnomefrei" und in Letzterer steht nun auch -gnome -eds

Das hat die zu emergenden Pakete von 456MB auf 185 MB reduziert.

Das sieht nun zwar wild aus, aber ich glaube, das diese Ausgabe nun so in Ordnung ist.

Vielleicht kann mir das nochmal jemand bestätigen, dann kann ich den Thread schließen.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-cdr/k9copy x11-base/xgl x11-wm/compiz

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal* kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" 8,633 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2  USE="X gtk* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -dvdread -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid" 2,297 kB

[ebuild   R   ] rox-base/rox-2.2.0  USE="svg*" 1,986 kB

[ebuild   Rf  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2  USE="X alsa -browserplugin* -doc -examples -jce -mozilla* -nsplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11  USE="nls -static (-build%)" 220 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.2  USE="arts ssl xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -sametime -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3 [1.0-r2] 22 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1  USE="X gtk* jpeg png vorbis -dv -ieee1394 -mmx" 747 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.2-r4  USE="arts crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r2  USE="gtk* ncurses qt3" 389 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.12  USE="jpeg png python svg* -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gimpprint* -gtkhtml -hardened -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf" 12,573 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2  USE="nls (-build%)" 2,256 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3  USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static (-floppyboot%)" 1,402 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/gedit-2.14.3  USE="python spell -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0  USE="X -debug" 393 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.14.2  USE="ipv6 mad ogg vorbis -debug" 2,856 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.4  USE="-debug -doc -gtkhtml" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 631 kB

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 769 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 303 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.1  USE="X gdbm -debug -static" 646 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc -eds" 2,510 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 449 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -debug -static" 663 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X -beagle -debug -gnome" 3,962 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 406 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.0  USE="-bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome -static" 513 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/eel-2.14.1  USE="X -debug" 624 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 398 kB

[ebuild   R   ]   media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1  USE="dvd mad mpeg ogg vorbis xine xv -a52 -dbus -debug -firefox -flac -gnome* -lirc -nsplugin -nvtv -theora" 1,667 kB

[ebuild   R   ]    media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl vorbis xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome* -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -modplug -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia* -i810* -via*" 6,328 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 1,159 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 2,878 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,847 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 386 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 872 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 971 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" 1,773 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,851 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,354 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/orbit-2.14.0  USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 426 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 597 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.10  USE="gdbm gtk python qt3 -bookmarks -dbus* -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono" 859 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="opengl -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  USE="gtk svg* -numeric" 458 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6  317 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/libsvg-0.1.2  254 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="arts hal* samba* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 23,037 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-emulation/e-uae-0.8.28-r1 [0.8.29_pre20060812] USE="X alsa gtk ncurses oss sdl -capslib -dga -sdl-sound" 1,121 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/vice-1.17  USE="X arts nls readline sdl -Xaw3d -esd -ffmpeg -gnome"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11 [1.2.8-r1] USE="X alsa arts opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama (-pic%)" 2,730 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="arts encode mp3 vorbis -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  media-sound/lame-3.96.1  USE="gtk* -debug" 1,226 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.24  USE="jpeg nls opengl pam -gnome -insecure-savers -kerberos -krb4 -new-login -offensive -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  USE="-debug -doc" 310 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.2  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild   R   ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -pertty% -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,101 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]   virtual/ghostscript-0

[ebuild   R   ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk* -cjk -emacs -jpeg2k" 20,584 kB

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]      x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 [1.2.4] USE="X png -doc -glitz* (-directfb%) (-pdf%) (-svg%)" 1,441 kB

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1  USE="dlloader"

[nomerge      ]    virtual/x11-7.0-r2  USE="dri"

[ebuild   R   ]     x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* nv* nvidia* vesa* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]      x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]       x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild     UD]        media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2 [6.5.1_rc2-r20060831] USE="motif -debug -doc -hardened (-nptl%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 2,844 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]        media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[nomerge      ]         x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]          x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r2 [1.2.0-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 577 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-215  USE="truetype -Xaw3d -toolbar -unicode"

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]      sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python (-build%)" 543 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 40,552 kB

[nomerge      ]     sys-fs/udev-087-r1  USE="(-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7  USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode"

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 100 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="cups pam python readline xml -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild   R   ]   net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam samba ssl -gnutls -slp*" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8c  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test"

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid"

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads"

[ebuild   R   ]       sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X" 2,835 kB

Total size of downloads: 188,798 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl
```

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Irgendwas ist doch hier faul.

Ich habe mir eben mal (vorsichtig) depclean rangezogen und es hat abgebrochen weil

```
tux kai # emerge --pretend --depclean

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

gnome-extra/libgsf required by x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1

>=gnome-base/libglade-2 required by app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3 net-dns/avahi-0.6.10

>=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_pre20060714 required by x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060823

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0 required by media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8 required by x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1

>=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.3 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>=x11-libs/cairo-0.9.2 required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19

>=gnome-base/libglade-1.99 required by x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.24

>=gnome-base/libglade-2.4 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>=gnome-base/libglade-2.5.0 required by dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>x11-libs/cairo-1.0.0 required by x11-libs/pango-1.12.3

>=x11-libs/cairo-1.0.0 required by www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.5

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.13 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.13.3 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.13.4 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

media-libs/mesa required by virtual/glu-7.0 x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.6 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

>=media-libs/glitz-0.5.6 required by x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060823

>=gnome-base/orbit-2 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

=x11-libs/cairo-1.0* required by dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2

>=gnome-base/gconf-2 required by app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?
```

Schade, das es für solch große Pakete wie ein Gnome noch keine sauberen unmerge Skripte gibt, die komplett sind.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, ich habe nun alle Abhängikeiten aufgelöst bis auf eine.

Dabei handelt es sich um

```
=x11-libs/cairo-1.0*
```

gemäß depclean jedenfalls.

Wenn ich nun cairo emerge handelt es sich jedoch um das Paket

```
x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4
```

das paket löst aber nicht meine abhängigkeit auf, weil er nun ein

```
revdep-rebuild
```

möchte. Wenn ich ihm das gebe, will den ganzen Gnome Kram wieder draufpacken.

Also es fehlt bald nicht mehr viel, dann setze ich mein Gentoo neu auf...

----------

## Alexi-5000

Habs jetzt erst mal aufgegeben. Zuviel kreuz und quer.

Gnome kommt wieder drauf und ich such mir später nochmal was, was sicherer ist zum unmergen.

Danke an Alle, die Kalorien investiert haben, Alexi-5000

----------

## a.forlorn

Schmeiss mal totem raus, das ist def. eine gtk-app, die du nicht mehr brauchen solltest.

```
et-dns/avahi-0.6.10  USE="gdbm [b]gtk[/b] python qt3 -bookmarks -dbus* -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono" 859 kB
```

da ist definitiv die useflag noch auf gtk gesetzt. willst du wieder zurück zu kde? oder wohin? davon ist natürlich stark abhängig, wo was wie gesetzt werden muss. für xfc4 kommt du um gtk und einige gnome abhängigkeiten nicht herum.

besser noch, schmeiss erstmal mit emerge -C wirklich runter, was du nicht brauchst, soviel wie möglich, openoffice musst du eh neu kompilieren, mach es weg usw. dann werden auch die abhängigkeiten weniger.

----------

## Finswimmer

app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4

media-video/totem

Die hast du in der world Datei, und die wollen alle irgendwelche Gnome Abhängigkeiten installieren.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ich danke Euch.

Habe ein

```
revdep-rebuild
```

durchlaufen lassen. dabei hat er 59 Gnome Pakete wieder drauf gekpackt.

Komischerweise taucht es im Sitzungsmanager kdm nicht wie früher auf.

Egal, ich lass den Thread erst mal so geschlossen stehen. Sollte ich mit

Euren Tipps und ein wenig Ausprobieren weiterkommen, stelle ich ihn auf SOLVED.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, hat geklappt.

Im Prinzip war es dann nur:

- Das Script ausführen

- Abhängigkeiten auflösen (emerge -uDNpvt world und die jeweils unmergen)

- emerge --pretend --depclean (viel lesen)

- emerge --depclean

und wer mag, kann hinterher nochmal ein revdep-rebuild starten.

Mein Gentoo ist nun nicht nur sauber sondern auch rein  :Wink: 

Alexi-5000

----------

